# Mommys 1st Litter Comming Soon!! updated 5/22!!



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

my silver tan male and self chocolate female will be giving me babies soon!! i dont know any of there lines so this will be a surprise litter! im so excited! here are the parents

Daddy










Mommy


















The Litter!!!










she had 15!!! 13 dark eyes, 2 pink eyes!!

5/22 pics=]


















im hoping for some more chocolates like mommy=]


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

hxcrubberduckie said:


> im hoping for some more chocolates like mommy=]


Unless the father carries choc and the mother carries blue, the litter will be black, or a mixture of c-diluted and/or PE diluted babies, again depending on recessives carries by each parent. The next generation would give you a range of colours that could include blue, silver, choc, champ and lilac.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah i have no idea what they carry so I guess il find out!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Choc mum is very pretty!  I'm looking forward to pics of the bubs when they come. I hope you get some nice surprises!


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

thank you!! pics will def come as soon as she pops=]


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

Babies are here! I see 4 so far, 3 dark eyes 1 light eyes, but mommy is still as big as a golf ball!


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

15 babies in total!! 13 dark eyes, 2 pink eyes! but i cant let here keep all 15, way to many....so now the hard part....any advice???


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow that's a big litter! Happy birthday little ones!

Only you know what's best for you and what you're capable of doing. Although I was lucky and had a litter of 8, I'm currently prepping to cull the males as I know they're the most difficult to find homes for. And I prefer to think of the worst case - keeping them all and the realities of doing that. Of course, the males are more difficult to keep. But if you're breeding for something specific, well, I'll let everyone else handle that.  I'm not sure if it's best to cull the smallest of each gender or look at the skull shape or what.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations on the litter! 

If you're going to reduce the litter and need help with the selection, you could take a pic of all the bubs so they can be seen clearly. There are some top breeders here who would be able to help by looking at them and making suggestions.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

could I let her keep all of them for a few days or would it be easier to pick now?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

With that size I'd personally pick sooner rather than later. It's really tough, I know.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with Seafolly. You should perhaps reduce the litter to 8 in an initial selection, then when they develop a bit more, have another selection process. I haven't culled a litter so I can't help with this - when I take that step I'll be looking here for help too.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

ok well im at work for 5 more hours but im guessing il get the deed done tonite, I would rather have fat babies then bunches of babies.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with eight (once again I'm thanking my lucky stars it's what I started with). Basically...think of the end of 4 weeks, weaning period. How likely it is for you to find good homes? How many are you comfortable keeping? Essentially imagining myself with five males (five cages each) is what is keeping me going here. But for you, you may be okay with keeping some boys. Share your thoughts/goals/plans/lots of photos and I'm sure people here can help you narrow them down.

Fat babies is a good goal.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

I havnt picked quite what im working on, with this litter im seeing what.the.parents throw, I want healthy babies who look good at the same time, I would like onlyy 1 male(if I end up having one after I pick out my 8) I home make my cages but I dont want a million, but from this litter alone Im looking for another chocolate and seeing if I get blue, so I knpw I can *give up* the pink eyed babies, now its about size and gender.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

So i picked 7 babies! all dark eyes and fat! yes i did the deed with the other babies but my boyfriend was there and helped me so it was a little easier, but still sad. so now that i have my top 7 i cant wait to sex them and see colors!!

here are the pics

front view









top view


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

nice little chubbies. they look good


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Interesting that the boyfriend helped! I thought about that but felt so incredibly guilty about what I was doing that I didn't want to ask anyone to witness it.  Ah I should have known I was too sensitive. Call it a miracle I didn't save the last one or two given it took ten minutes each!

Your babies are beautiful! Do you think there's chocolate in there? I think that's my favourite coat colour.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

im glad my boyfriend helped, he saw how hard it.was for me so he offered, but I really am hoping for some chocolate and hopefully blue babies so thats why I kept all dark eyes babies


----------

